# Bellator 45 Pick 'em



## dudeabides

Saturday night May 21st, from the L'Auberge du Lac Resort in Lake Charles, Louisiana, Bellator FC 45 takes place at 7:45 PM EDT for the preliminary and following an hour or so later the main card. If you want to compete against everybody else that signs up, just send me a pm to keep your picks on the downlow. Include *who wins each listed fight* (either fighter or a draw) and how they manage it (*KO/Tko, Submission, Decision or DQ*) by the time they start on Saturday night. 






























Whoever gets the most winners right on (picking both the right guy and the right method) will receive 500,000 credits. If there is a tie, they all get that same prize. If someone gets every fight right on, the prize is doubled to an even million. 



> Patricio Freire vs. Daniel Straus
> Richard Hale vs. Christian M'Pumbu
> Karl Amoussou vs. Sam Alvey
> Luis Santos vs. Nicolae Cury
> Shawn Jordan vs. Johnathan Hill
> Scott O'Shaughnessy vs. Kelvin Hackney
> Tim Ruberg vs. Michael Fleniken










​
Picks sent by:

kantowrestler
limba
St.Paul Guy
Bknmax
SmackyBear
Toroian


----------



## kantowrestler

I'm in on this one!


----------



## attention

im all over this too please!


----------



## kantowrestler

The last one of this season. Things are going to be good. Otherwise, summer series is going to be pretty good I think.


----------



## dudeabides

If I forgot to tell you guys I won't be able to do the results for this until Sunday night instead of the night of the fights. Going to a certain fight show. I will still pay up, don't worry!


----------



## kantowrestler

What certain fight show?


----------



## dudeabides

This one, man! Did you guys see that the guy who wins the HW battle between Santos and Lewis gets a spot in their HW tourney next season according to Bellator. More than just the two finals are going to be interesting on this show.


----------



## Bknmax

Good Card i'm in


----------



## SmackyBear

I'm in. Picks sent.


----------



## kantowrestler

In the words of Mike Goldburg, "AND HERE WE GO!"


----------



## attention

ARGH! forgot to get those in! dangit


----------



## kantowrestler

Well it happens.


----------



## dudeabides

Sorry it took me a day later, here we go:

The Results


Luis Santos vs. Nicolae Cury
*Santos wins by Decision*








Right on: *Toroian, kantowrestler*


Tim Ruberg vs. Michael Fleniken 
*Ruberg wins by Decision*








Right on: *Toroian, limba, kantowrestler*


Karl Amoussou vs. Sam Alvey
*Alvey wins by Decision*








Right on: *...*


Patricio Freire vs. Daniel Straus
*Freire wins by Decision*








Right on: *...*

Richard Hale vs. Christian M'Pumbu 
*M'Pumbu wins by TKO*








Right on: *St.Paul Guy*​
2 out of 5: Toroian, kantowrestler
1 out of 5: St.Paul Guy, limba

Bellator was awesome even with the decisions, the main event and prelims did not disappoint. But for the contest, it's all added up. It was a tough one to call so don't feel bad if you didn't get any right on both accounts. The winners tonight are a tie between kantowrester & Toroian with 2/5 right on. Those guys both win 500000 credits each for doing what they did. Nobody got the million by getting all of them right on by winning fighter and the method. The easiest fight to pick was the Ruberg decision over the crazy cajun, and the hardest fight to pick was Smilin' Sam Alvey by decision. See you guys next month if you want to go at it again for the new season!


----------



## kantowrestler

Well these are some good results. It looks like Bellator is going to have a good next season. But now we have to wait for the summer series to start.


----------



## SmackyBear

Congrats, guys.


----------



## kantowrestler

Yeah, this was a good season. We had some good matchups and some good guesses. Now we have to wait for about a month.


----------



## St.Paul Guy

Two weeks in a row one fight off the money


----------



## kantowrestler

Yeah, this is a good pickem!


----------

